# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը

## Չամիչ

Մահացել է  հայ ականավոր  մուլտիպլիկատոր Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը:

Ըստ իս նա  ոչ միայն տաղանդավոր  մշակութային գործիչ էր,այլ  նաեվ  ակտիվ մտավորական, ով  հրաշալի կարողանում էր վերլուցել,  արտահայտել իր ազատ դիրքորոշումը  եվ  տալ դիպուկ գնահատական քաղաքական ասպարեզում տեղի ունեցող գործնթացներին:

Ափսոս: Նա դեռ շատ երիտասարդ էր:

----------


## Մանուլ

Ցավակցում եմ...
 Բայց ավելի մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա չունե՞ք: Ինչի՞ց է մահացել:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

հաա  :Sad:  ես հենց նոր իմացա....
Շատ ցավալիա...
ցավակցում եմ...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ցավակցում եմ: Բայց ավելի մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա չունե՞ք: Ինչի՞ց է մահացել:


Ասացին,որ մահացել է երկարատեվ եվ ծանր հիվանդության հետեւանքով:

----------

Մանուլ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Շատ տխրեցի  :Sad:  Ափսոս… Ցավակցում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Օղորմի։

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես էլ շատ տխրեցի, ափսոս, որ նման  մարդիկ,որպես կանոն, շուտ են հեռանում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## Jarre

Ախր Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը Հայաստանի համար եզակի մարդկանցից էր։ Շատ ուժեղ արվեստագետ ու մտավորական էր։

Բա իրա Կատուների Օրորի կլիպը.... Եթե չեմ սխալվում դա նվեր էր Կատուներին....

Իրոք սրտանց ափսոսում եմ ու տխուր եմ  :Sad:  :Cray: 

Աջ կողմից առաջինը ինքն է


Ռոբերտ Սահակյանց (ծն. 1950)
Ավարտել է Երեւանի պետական մանկավարժական ինստիտուտը: 1970-ին սկսել է աշխատել «Հայֆիլմ» կինոստուդիայում որպես մուլտիպլիկատոր, ապա՝ որպես մուլտիպլիկացիոն ֆիլմերի նկարիչ եւ ռեժիսոր: «Հայֆիլմի» մուլտիպլիկացիայի բաժնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավարն է: 33 անիմացիոն ֆիլմի եւ 100-ից ավելի միկրոֆիլմի (30 վրկ. - 3 րոպե) հեղինակ:

Ֆիլմոգրաֆիա (ընտրանի)
Լիլիթ (1972), Աղվեսագիրք (1975), Որսորդները (1977), Անբան աղվեսը (1976), Կիկոսը (1979), Ձախորդ Փանոսը (1980), Քաջ Նազար (1980), Մորու գույնի երեք կապույտ, կապույտ լճակ (1981), Կապույտ ծովում, սպիտակ փրփուրի մեջ (1984) Խոսող ձուկը (1983), Բարեկենդանը (1985), Դաս ( 1987), Սեղմակոճակ (1989), Քեզ, Հայաստան (1990), Ամեն ինչ լավ է (1991), Կացինը (1994), Բանական կյանքի նշաններ (2002):

----------

Annushka (25.09.2009), Cassiopeia (25.09.2009), Chilly (25.09.2009), h.s. (24.09.2009), Kita (24.09.2009), Moonwalker (30.10.2010), Venus (25.09.2009), WArmanW (25.09.2009), Yevuk (24.09.2009), Աշխեն (27.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (24.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.09.2009), Մանուլ (25.09.2009), Չամիչ (24.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

ինչ՞՞..եսօր սաղ օրը հեռուստացույցի դեմն եմ..էտենց բան չեմ լսել..

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բա իրա Կատուների Օրորի կլիպը.... Եթե չեմ սխալվում դա նվեր էր Կատուներին....


Jarre ջան, ինչքան գիտեմ այդ տեսահոլովակը նկարել է նրա որդին, ով ոչ պակաս տաղանդավոր է եվ պատվով շարունակում է իր հոր ճանապարհը:

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## _DEATH_

:Sad: 
The Good Die Young…

----------


## ministr

Պահոո.. ափսոս, շատ ափսոս...
Աստված հոգին լուսավորի

----------


## Interdenominational

*Խորին հարգանքով*

----------


## Sandarameth

ահ....ըղք...նոր հայտարարեցին....ուֆ...ենքան չար լեզուները խոսեցին իրա հետեվում վերջը մեռավ..ու հլը այնպիսի պլաններ ուներ մարդը..փառք հզորներին

----------


## Elmo

Իր մուլտերն ու իր արվեստը շատ էի գնահատում: Ափսոս:
Ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## h.s.

Շատ ափսոս :Sad:  Ցավակցում եմ

----------


## Շինարար

Լավերը շուտ են մեռնում…

Բացառիկ կիրթ, գրագետ մարդ էր, որին լսելը, անկախ այն բանից, թե կիսում ես նրա համոզմունքները, թե ոչ, մի առանձին հաճույք էր: Մեծ արվեստագետ էր, մտածող մարդ: Ցավակցում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ում համար նրա մահը կորուստ էր:

----------


## Chuk

Տաղանդավոր մարդ էր, ու թեև իր քաղաքացիական կեցվածքը եղել է մշտական քննադատությանս առարկան, միևնույն է ցավալի է կորցնել տաղանդավոր մարդուն: Դե ինչ, հուսանք, որ իր մուլտերի պես գունագեղ ու զարմանահրաշ դրախտում կլինի հոգին:

----------

Venus (25.09.2009), WArmanW (25.09.2009), _DEATH_ (25.09.2009), Աբելյան (24.09.2009), Աշխեն (27.09.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ցավակցում եմ... :Sad:

----------


## aerosmith

էէհհհհ մի տաղանդ էլ կորցրեիցինք.......
վատա ժաղովուրդ ....

----------


## Լեո

:Cry:  Ցավալի է...

----------


## dvgray

Մարդու գործն է միշտ անմահ … 

հիանալի գործեր ունի թողած մեզ բոլորիս:  Նրա ֆանտազիան անսպառ է: Նրա նման ֆանտազիայով միայն մի հոգու եմ ճանաչում ՝ Բունյուել:

Նրա գործերից մեզ է փոխանցվում անսպառ ժպիտը, երևակայությունը  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (25.09.2009), Ձայնալար (25.09.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Որպես արվեստագետ շատ էի հավանում, որպես մարդ բան չեմ ասի (կա՛մ լավ, կա՛մ ոչինչ), միայն մեջբերեմ նրա խոսքերից, որոնք ասվել են կարծեմ մարտիմեկյան դեպքերից մի քանի օր հետո։

"Եթե իմ ծանոթներից որևէ մեկը մասնակցել ա էդ նստացույցին, թող ինձ էլ բարև չտա"։
(գրել եմ իմաստը, բառացի շարադրանքը չեմ հիշում)։

----------


## *Աստղիկ*

Խորին կսկիծով ցավում եմ.......Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը եզակի ՄԱՐԴ էր, եզակի ՀԱՅ.......

----------


## Venus

Շատ ափսոս,  ցավում եմ   :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի, ամենդ դեպքում դեռ շատ սերունդներ կհիանան իրա մուլտերով, իսկ քաղաքականության մասին ասածները կմոռացվեն կգնան:

----------

Jarre (01.09.2020)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հավատս չի գալիս: Շատ ցավում եմ:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

:Shok:  Չգիտեի, նոր իմացա: 
Ցավում եմ, ափսոս:  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Որպես արվեստագետ շատ էի հավանում, որպես մարդ բան չեմ ասի (կա՛մ լավ, կա՛մ ոչինչ), միայն մեջբերեմ նրա խոսքերից, որոնք ասվել են կարծեմ մարտիմեկյան դեպքերից մի քանի օր հետո։
> 
> "Եթե իմ ծանոթներից որևէ մեկը մասնակցել ա էդ նստացույցին, թող ինձ էլ բարև չտա"։
> (գրել եմ իմաստը, բառացի շարադրանքը չեմ հիշում)։


Արտակ ջան դե հերիք ա էլի: Լավ արվեստագետ ա, բայց լևոնական չի, լավ գրող ա բայց մարտի մեկին նստացույց չի արել, լավ մուլտիպլիկատոր ա, բայց մարտի 1-ից առաջ նստացույց անողներին չի սատարել:
Կլինի՞ մի տեղ չհիշենք մարդու քաղաքական հայացքներն ու հայտարարությունները: Ես էլ էի նստացույց անող ծանոթներիս ու բարեկամներիս ասում «հետս չխոսաք» և ի՞նչ:
Մարդը 100 տարվա ավանդ ա թողել սերդներին, դու դրել ես նստացույցն ես հիշում:
Համ էլ Լևոնին հետևելը սխալ համարելը մի բան ա, զոհերին հարգելն ու իշխանություններին մեղադրելը մի այլ բան: Կարճ ասած տեղ-տեղ մոռացեք էլի Լևոնին, ինքը ձեզ շուտվանից ա մոռացել արդեն:

----------

ministr (25.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.09.2009), Sandarameth (25.09.2009), WArmanW (25.09.2009), Աշխեն (27.09.2009), Լեո (25.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.09.2009), Շինարար (25.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2009)

----------


## cold skin

*Ց*ավում եմ :Sad:

----------


## murmushka

> Համ էլ Լևոնին հետևելը սխալ համարելը մի բան ա, զոհերին հարգելն ու իշխանություններին մեղադրելը մի այլ բան: Կարճ ասած տեղ-տեղ մոռացեք էլի Լևոնին, ինքը ձեզ շուտվանից ա մոռացել արդեն:


 Էլմօ ջան, մարդուն հիշում են ու հիշում են նրա լավ, նաև վատ արարքներով, իսկ վերջերս նա այնպիսի արտահայտություններ էր անում, այնպիսի անհիմն ու անկապ վերլուծություններ, որ անձամբ ինձ համար սարսափելի վիրավորական էր, այնպես որ
որպես մարդ ցավում եմ որ մահացել է, մահացել է արվեստագետ՝ տաղանդավոր, բայց... մի ստիպիր մոռանալ նաև վատ արարքները
հա եթե նկատեցիր Լևոնի անունն էլ չտվեցի

----------

Chuk (25.09.2009), Աթեիստ (25.09.2009), Հայկօ (26.09.2009), Ձայնալար (25.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կլինի՞ մի տեղ չհիշենք մարդու քաղաքական հայացքներն ու հայտարարությունները:


Ո՛չ: Չի՛ լինի:
Յուրաքանչյուր արվեստագետ արժանանում է ոչ միայն ժողովրդի գնահատանքին, այլև քննադատությանը: Ազնիվ մարդիկ մահվանից հետո չեն ձևացնում, որ անցածը մոռացել են ու իրենց խոսքը չեն փոխում:

Պահանջում եմ քննարկման հունը չփոխել: 
Հիանում եք անհատով՝ հիացեք:
Մենք էլ ենք հիանում նրա արվեստով, տաղանդով, բայց որոշակի բաներ մոռանալ անձամբ ես դեռ պատրաստ չեմ: Ու հաստատ դու չպիտի ինձ կամ ուրիշին ասես «հերիք ա»:

----------

Քամի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Սա նայեք, մենք էլ չենք մոռացել:

----------

Annushka (25.09.2009), Աշխեն (27.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.09.2009), Շինարար (25.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

_10 տարեկան էի, որ մեր գյուղի ծերունիներից մեկը ( 90ին մոտ ) խոսքի մեջ ասեց, ամենավատ մարդն էլ, երբ մահանում է, քելեխի ժամանակ վատ բան չեն հիշի եւ չեն ասի  դրանից հետո, ամենքիդ գործնա, իսկ այս մարդը հլա մի օրա, որ չկա.........
Վազգեն, ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, մի ժամանակ Ջերմուկն էլ էր Սյունիք, սա երևի մեր տարածաշրջանի առանձնահատկություննա................
_
Ինչևէ հողը թեթև լինի, Աստված հոգին լուսավորի....

----------

Jarre (01.09.2020), Sandarameth (25.09.2009), Արիացի (25.09.2009), Կտրուկ (25.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Այս գրառմանը հետևող յուրաքանչյուր գրառում, որտեղ ակումբցիներից որևէ մեկը եզրահանգում կանի, թե ով ինչ ասելու կամ չասելու իրավունք ունի, թեմայից կջնջվի: Եթե սկսի քննարկվել Սահակյանցի քաղաքական հայացքները, քննարկումը կջնջվի: Մի՛ շեղեք թեման ու հիշե՛ք, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի սեփական վերաբերմունք ունենալու իրավունք:*

----------


## Elmo

Սա իմ սիրած մուլտերից է:

----------

Annushka (25.09.2009), Jarre (25.09.2009), Աշխեն (27.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (25.09.2009), Լեո (25.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (27.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ցավում եմ բոլոր հարազատներին ու ընդհանրապես հայ ազգին: Արժանի զավակ կորցրինք:  :Sad: 
Այստեղ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց է Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցի հետ:

----------

Jarre (01.09.2020)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ցավակցում եմ, տխրեցի, երբ իմացա :Sad:

----------


## Հանուման

Մեր ազգի համար մեծ կորուստ է...

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ես էլ եմ անչափ ցավում:  :Sad: Միշտ հիացել եմ նրա յուրօրինակ արվեստով: Իր ոճի մեջ յուրահատուկ էր Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը: Ուրիշ մուլտիպլիկատորի կողմից ստեղծված նման ոճի մուլտֆիլմեր ես չեմ տեսել (բացի նրա որդուց` Դավիթ Սահակյանցից): Ու մի խնդրանք. ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ հիշում` մի թվի Ռոբերտ Սահակյանցը մի մուլտ նկարեց քաղաքական մոտիվներով` «Ես էլ եմ հայ» վերնագրով: Եթե մեկդ գիտի, որտեղից կարելի ա քաշել էդ մուլտֆիլմը, ասեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------

